# Which controller do we need?



## kapelan

On the market there are a bunch of controllers like PH, ORP, calcium etc...
Each of them cost some money and they are not cheep.
The idea is to build only one device that support several probes.
So the question would be which of them do we really need?
It does not make any sense to build a controller with 100 sensors.
Thinking about 4-6 channel controller with 8 controlled power lines.
Which sensors would be most useful?


----------



## fesso clown

The 3 most popular controllers are: 

Neptune Apex 
Reefkeeper 
Reef Angle 

Do some Google.


----------



## sig

fesso clown said:


> The 3 most popular controllers are:
> 
> Neptune Apex
> Reefkeeper
> Reef Angle
> 
> Do some Google.


looks like he plans to build controller 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kapelan

sig said:


> looks like he plans to build controller


correct.
Based on Arduino with tauch screen: All in one.
It's much cheaper and better then any existing in the market.


----------



## altcharacter

The top items needed for a reef tank would be:
Temperature
Salinity
pH

I'm also thinking it's hard to beat a $100 used ReefKeeper lite...


----------



## kapelan

Thanks,
Expecting about $150 including:
PH
ORP 
Salinity ???
Calcium ???
Temperature
8 LED drivers
+ Timers


----------



## noy

temp and ph

There are standard probes for salinity and ORP but generally these are "nice to have" monitors and most people don't drive devices off these probes.

Never heard of a calcium probe.

Sounds like a fun project but I don't think you can beat an Apex in terms of functionality/price.


----------



## notclear

Pinpoint has calcium probe but not really easy to maintain it to be working!


----------



## kapelan

noy said:


> temp and ph
> 
> There are standard probes for salinity and ORP but generally these are "nice to have" monitors and most people don't drive devices off these probes.
> 
> Never heard of a calcium probe.
> 
> Sounds like a fun project but I don't think you can beat an Apex in terms of functionality/price.


I already bit them from this project:








On a second video colors are slowly changing.
Nothing like this exists on the market.
As a next step would like to add to the device 2-4 probes, controlled power lines, temperature and overflow sensors.
So trying to make a list to do not miss anything.


----------



## noy

the vdm module has 4 channels which allows not just on/off but variable voltage control. The control aspect is a lot more sophisticated than timed on/off - you can use all the inputs as part of the logic.

I use it to control a Kessil A360W. I have it simulate sunrise (low intensity + 20K spectrum) to midday (full intensity and 10K) and then to sunset. The variable voltage allows the intensity and spectrum control to ramp up/down. I also use it as a moonlight and feed light (triggered off the feed cycles and an external switch box).


----------



## kapelan

OK:
let's clarify:
1. VDM module :dimming module for Neptun =$100 for 4 channel
2. Kessil A360W: light fixture
To be able to control VDM module also needed Neptune controller http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=np-30.
That is another $200
For each probe Neptune probe controller is required
So if we need 1 VDM module +controller + 2 probe = $500.
Let's do comparison:
Neptune: 500$= 
- 4 dimming channel without drivers 
- 2 probe
- old style screen
- multiple boxes, bunch of wires
New device: 150$
- 8 dimming channel + drivers (that also saves on light fixture)
- 2 probe
- LCD/TFT touch screen
- one box with everything in it
If I want the same configuration from Neptune = 8 channels LED
, 2 probe support, temperature and power line control It would be minimum 600$
My choice is $150 with much better software and hardware design.
Neptune is down no debt.


----------



## altcharacter

I'm pretty lazy so I'll stick with my RKL that was $100


----------



## Nel5

I agree with the RKL. I use that mainly as a temp controller while my profilux uber controller is sitting on the table gathering dust while I am figuring it out. I can't even imagine trying to program in the Arduino platform. Oh dear, I feel so old all of a sudden. 

Nelson

Sent from my SGH-I717M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## noy

RKL is great for basic control (timed on/off, temperature driven control) - I use one to run my nano (got it used from altcharacter as a matter of fact).

I don't disagree it will probably cost $500 to run a complete Neptune system. Toss in an adapter for about $60 for full wi/fi. The breakdown isn't quite as kapelan suggested; e.g. don't need controllers for the probes and the full unit comes with 4 channels. The question is functionality vs. price. Apex can give you email alerts/warning, let you monitor the tank remotely, iphone app with graphs etc... Also, the programming involved is fairly easy and fairly powerful -with most stuff being plug and play.

Reef Angel is actually based on the Arduino platform - I think they offer a complete platform with wifi for about $400 or so but from what I read in RC - you don't get the same level of functionality (if people want to chime in start a new thread).

Also, from what I read in the RC builds based on Arduino platforms its more than $150. 

Like I said before, it sounds like a fun project if you have the time but there are commercially available solutions which at the end of the day may offer a better price/functionality point. Start a thread with your build and keep everyone updated.


----------



## Steel_Wind

I recently bought a RKL from BRS when it was on sale last week. I grabbed the T5/LED module for it as well so that it could at the least control my new Kessil.

I am not under any illusions about my longterm satisfaction with the RKL unit and I fully plan and expect to get an Apex later this year.

That said, the entry model RKL seems to me to be an excellent value for the money as just a basic power bar with some kick-ass control features and a path to expandability for those that want to go that route. I don't think you can reasonably compare a $120 model with a $540 unit. They are pitched to very different segments of the market.

Comparing a RKL to an Apex? Sure the RKL Basic is woefully underpowered in comparison, but it is also woefully cheaper, too. Cheaper by _that much_ counts a *lot*.


----------



## kapelan

Thank you guys,
Decided to go with Temperature,PH and ORP probes.

The device has:
4 overflow sensors
Temperature Controller
PH Controller
ORP controller
8 LED dimable channels (1A each, total 250W) 
8 Power Lines

Here some video:
Working LED in clouds mode (spectrum slowly changing)




Set Overflow, PH, ORP, Temperature 




LED settings




Do not think any existing device can beat it  by price or functionality or design


----------



## altcharacter

The Apex and the ReefKeeper both are available to be controlled by an app on your phone.

Does yours have that?


----------



## noy

kapelan said:


> Thank you guys,
> Decided to go with Temperature,PH and ORP probes.
> 
> The device has:
> 4 overflow sensors
> Temperature Controller
> PH Controller
> ORP controller
> 8 LED dimable channels (1A each, total 250W)
> 8 Power Lines


Kapelan
From what I gathered from what you posted you are starting with an Arduino board/development system. Can you tell us which one you are planning on using (just interested)?

The board can take any number of inputs some of which you will use for the probes and overflow. Maybe I'm missing something but don't you need have adapters for the probe inputs and then code (which I assume is readily available) for the analog signals from the probes.

Also as for the power lines - are these on/off signals coming out of the board. Again, I may be missing something here but don't you have to build a outlet box with 8 relay switches.

You should just start a build thread for this.


----------



## kapelan

noy said:


> Kapelan
> From what I gathered from what you posted you are starting with an Arduino board/development system. Can you tell us which one you are planning on using (just interested)?
> 
> The board can take any number of inputs some of which you will use for the probes and overflow. Maybe I'm missing something but don't you need have adapters for the probe inputs and then code (which I assume is readily available) for the analog signals from the probes.
> 
> Also as for the power lines - are these on/off signals coming out of the board. Again, I may be missing something here but don't you have to build a outlet box with 8 relay switches.
> 
> You should just start a build thread for this.


based on Arduino Mega 2560.
For the analog signals from the probes - yes adapter is needed, it's also done. 
I was not sure which probe to include. The cost of each probe adapter about $10-$15 basically free if compare to any existing device.
Probably start a new thread for details would be a good idea.
Tomorrow will make some pictures for the new thread.


----------



## kapelan

It was a long way, to finish the device.
Creating software does not mean it can be used 
Properly designed box is very important part of any project.
Anyway, the device looks neat: 
























Created a new topik from DIY projects:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=717618#post717618


----------



## noy

looks like a very cool project.

just curious what type of temperature probe do you use - because I don't see the data port that the temp probes have (think its a rj-11).


----------



## kapelan

noy said:


> looks like a very cool project.
> just curious what type of temperature probe do you use - because I don't see the data port that the temp probes have (think its a rj-11).


Thank you,
Temperature sensor DS18B20 connected to USB3 port from the device.
Also 4 water level sensors connected to USB3 port.
HDMI is used for 8 channel LED drivers


----------



## kapelan

I've realized that timers for dossers are missing.
Trying to design these timers and come to a question.
To run it periodically needed:
- Start Time
- End Time
- Duration To Run
- Number Of Times To Execute
Thinking about how many times dosser should run per day.
Would be 100 times enough?


----------



## rburns24

-
Once every hour would probably be enough.
-


----------



## cica

I like to use doser to add the kalk wasser (lime water). I use the multi timer function of the RKL for it and use it 60 times for a few seconds. Only dose it at night, from midnight to 10 am. This way it does not swing the ph, at least not much.


----------



## kapelan

*Calcium probe?*

Does anybody use a calcium probe?
I've found that constant monitoring this parameter will help a lot. Like watch it online and add Magnesia/Calcium immediately if level low(not waiting until next salifert test result). Or even create a logic to adjust it automatically.

This stuff kind of expensive so it should not be expected that everybody have it. 
Thinking about to bye one. My previous PH probe was working about 1 year, so if Ca lifetime is short probably no sense to waist time/money on it.


----------

